# Need help finding a Paul Prudhomme butter bean recipe



## Cajun Cook (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi All,

My Mother use to make a Paul Prudhomme recipe called, "Butter Beans That Drive You Crazy" and it was soooooooooooooooooooooooo good.  I have all of his cookbooks except his newest one and the recipe is none of those.  Any Paul Prudhomme fans out there that might have this recipe in their archives?  I would dearly love to make this recipe.

Thank you,

Jim


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 23, 2008)

Cajun Cook said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Mother use to make a Paul Prudhomme recipe called, "Butter Beans That Drive You Crazy" and it was soooooooooooooooooooooooo good. I have all of his cookbooks except his newest one and the recipe is none of those. Any Paul Prudhomme fans out there that might have this recipe in their archives? I would dearly love to make this recipe.
> 
> ...


 

I checked his website and it's not there either.


----------



## Cajun Cook (Feb 23, 2008)

I checked there too Andy.  I know it has to be out there somewhere.  Spoke to my Mother the other day about it.  She remembers making it but doesn't know what she did with the recipe.  I may have to make a trip to his restaraunt to inquire.  Thanx for looking.

Jim


----------



## Bilby (Feb 24, 2008)

Could you not email him an enquiry through his website?


----------



## Jeff G. (Feb 26, 2008)

How about this..Fresh Butter Beans


----------



## Cajun Cook (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanx Jeff.  Looks like a good place to start.

Jim


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 26, 2008)

I've got a pot on the stove that's gonna drive somebody crazy!!!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 26, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> I've got a pot on the stove that's gonna drive somebody crazy!!!


 well... it isn't going to drive me crazy.. I do not like lima beans.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 26, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> well... it isn't going to drive me crazy.. I do not like lima beans.


 
It most certainly will!!! Ya gonna be tossin and turnin in the bed all night wondering what them butterbeans that Uncle Bob cooked had in them that made them taste soooooooo good!!!....


----------



## GrillingFool (Feb 26, 2008)

I do not like them either.
Except for Pictsweet brand Smokey Bacon Lima Beans with Onions & Peppers frozen limas.
Unfortunately, all of the stores around here stopped carrying them.


----------



## auntdot (Feb 26, 2008)

Gosh Jim, I have no idea what that recipe is.

My mom would make slimey beans (that is what we called them) with either pork chops or ham, read that as some smoked or cured pork product.

And either one was fantastic.  If I had to take my druthers I would go for the fresh pork chops.

We have a source of smoked pork chops (Walmart) and I gotta try the dish with those.

Don't have the recipe or any of my mom's dishes, rats.  Wish she had written them down.

If you give us an idea of what was in it, maybe the folks here could give you a hand.

The worst that could happen is you wind up with a darned good recipe I would think.


----------



## Jeff G. (Feb 26, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> It most certainly will!!! Ya gonna be tossin and turnin in the bed all night wondering what them butterbeans that Uncle Bob cooked had in them that made them taste soooooooo good!!!....




When you dish out a bowl, put just a dollup of ketchup in with the beans..  Trust me, you will like it..  

If you want to get radical,  add just a tiny bit of pickle relish too...  Don't laugh until you try it....


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 26, 2008)

Jeff G. said:


> When you dish out a bowl, put just a dollup of ketchup in with the beans.. Trust me, you will like it..
> 
> If you want to get radical, add just a tiny bit of pickle relish too... Don't laugh until you try it....


 
Well Jethro...ah Jeff......... I've got to have a long talk wit you boy!!


----------



## Cajun Cook (Feb 27, 2008)

Well hey there Uncle Bob! I swear, some people just don't know what is good. LOL j/k I printed out the recipe online and I noticed that in the cooking directions that it omits the sugar called for in the list of ingredients so I knew something was up. Then I noticed that the recipe says it came from the Prudhome family cookbook which I have but didn't remember the recipe being in there. I check the cookbook and there are a whole lot of steps missing from the online version. I still appreciate Jeff pointing me in the right direction though. I have them cooking on the stove right now. I did make one change though. I took one pound of cubed ham, gave them a light coating of flour, browned them off and then set them to the side. Gonna add the ham after all the stock goes in. How things been in your neck of the woods?

Jim

P.S.  To be fair to Jeff, I have eaten soup beans with diced onion and a little relish.  Dats how they do it in Kentucky.  I thought it was good.  Never tried the ketchup though.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 27, 2008)

All's quite in my sector Jim....Things will be picking up soon.

Yep love butterbeans. I'm having left overs tonight that were cooked with a big hand full of ham chunks. Onions on top..Yes! A little chili sauce..You bet....Ketcup...I'll pass.


----------



## Cajun Cook (Feb 27, 2008)

Now Bob, isn't chili sauce just ketchup with a little sass? LOL


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 27, 2008)

Cajun Cook said:


> Now Bob, isn't chili sauce just ketchup with a little sass? LOL


 
No Chili Sauce I know of... Fresh Tomatos, onions, peppers, garlic. etc don't add up to Catsup.....I do keep a small bottle of the stuff on hand for things like Nutria, Crows, and boiled chitlins.


----------



## Cajun Cook (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey, don't laugh. I have actually eaten blackbird....'course I thought it was was dove at the time until I was told otherwise after. Was out of ketchup too.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 27, 2008)

Cajun Cook said:


> Hey, don't laugh. I have actually eaten blackbird....'course I thought it was was dove at the time until I was told otherwise after. Was out of ketchup too.


blackbird? dove?


----------



## Cajun Cook (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi Auntdot,

The butter beans that drive you crazy recipe had practically the entire animal kingdom in there.  Ham, chicken, duck, andouille, and one other one that I can't remember now.  This one turned out pretty dang good though.  My girlfriend is from "down the bayou" so I always respect her opinion and she really liked them.

Jim




auntdot said:


> Gosh Jim, I have no idea what that recipe is.
> 
> My mom would make slimey beans (that is what we called them) with either pork chops or ham, read that as some smoked or cured pork product.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cajun Cook (Feb 27, 2008)

LOL Hi Ladycook, dove is actually wonderfully succulent and flavorfull. The first time I ever tried seasoned and grilled dove breast I immediatley went out and bought a shotgun. Blackbird on the other hand isn't so hot. I thought my girlfriend had just messed up the dove recipe. When I learned later that it was blackbird, I thought "ah, now I understand". Then I told her not to do that to me again.  Another bird down here that is very popular is Poule D'eau which is French for "water chicken". The english name is American Coot. I do not care for the flavor of it. It tastes like the lake smells no matter how much you marinate it and I just can't dig on that. I have been on a couple of poule d'eau hunts but I don't hunt them anymore since I believe in only killing what I intend to eat.

Jim

P.S. You might be confusing dove with pigeon. Pigeons are scavengers and eat garbage. I would not eat one of them (knowingly) either.




LadyCook61 said:


> blackbird? dove?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 27, 2008)

Cajun Cook said:
			
		

> The first time I ever tried seasoned and grilled dove breast I immediatley went out and bought a shotgun.


 
 Wrap a piece of bacon around them, and I can almost eat a limit!!


----------



## Cajun Cook (Feb 27, 2008)

That is exactly the way they did those dove breasts. Seasoned them with beau monde seasoning, wrapped bacon, and grilled. Thought I would loose my mind......wait a tic.....wasn't this a butter bean thread just a little while ago?


----------



## Bengal (Feb 28, 2008)

Wrap a piece of Bacon around a Butterbean and I'd eat it.

My mom keeps a lot of old recipes, and I think she was pretty fond of Paul Prudhomme.  I'll ask her this weekend if she's heard of it.


----------



## Cajun Cook (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanx Bengal


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 28, 2008)

Cajun Cook said:


> Hi Auntdot,
> 
> The butter beans that drive you crazy recipe had practically the entire animal kingdom in there. Ham, chicken, duck, andouille, and one other one that I can't remember now. This one turned out pretty dang good though. My girlfriend is from "down the bayou" so I always respect her opinion and she really liked them.
> 
> Jim


 Sounds like a Cassoulet (french recipe) look that up in your old Prudhome cook books


----------

